# REALidade UPDATE «12/07/07»



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Olá 

It is with immense satisfaction that I give to you to know the REALidade... I think that one was projecto sufficiently ambitious being that alone it was possible with the total availability of the Helder Cardoso (Vitlated), Manuel António (Manu 33) and António Domingues. Without wanting to force the advertising, I cannot leave to enhance the form as the Natural Aquario lead this projecto until the o end... Ful*****d rigorously in everything. 5 stars. Thanks Helder Friend, continues thus. and now, my REALidade

Setup: 

Name: 
REALidade (Portuguese name = Reality)

Date:: 
31/03/07 

Aquarium: 
Natural AquaGrande 120M 120x50x50 (cm) 

Furniture: 
Natural Aquamovel 120M 120x50x80 (cm)

Light : 
2x Natural Aqua Sun 1 8k HQI 1x150W (Version with ADA LAmp 8000k included)
2x Natural Aqua Armstand 60P

Filtration System:
1xEheim Cl***ic 2215 
1x Natural Aqua Inflow 13
1x Natural Aqua Outflow 13

Heat : 
Termostacto Fluval Tronic 300

System Substracto: 
4x ADA Aquasoil Malaya 9L
3x ADA Power Sand 2L
1x ADA Bacter 100
1x ADA Tormaline BC
1x ADA Clear Super
1x Plocher Penac


CO2:
1x Sistema de Co2 Pressorizado 2kg DYT
1x Natural Aqua Safe Difuser 1

Hardscape: 
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia

Fertelizer: 
1x ADA Bright k 250ml
1x ADA Green Bacter 50ml
1x ADA Green Bright STEP 1 250ml
1x ADA EAC 50ml

Flora da Tropica e Natural Aquario: 

Planta Ludwigia Inc****ta var. Cuba 
Planta Rotala rotundifolia 
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana "Pe***e"
Planta Anubias Barteri var. nana
Planta Microsorium pteropus
Planta Echinodorus barthii
Planta Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
Planta Rotala Sp Green
Planta Anubias species
Planta Echinodorus tenellus
Planta Vesicularia sp mos
Planta Vallisneria Nana

Fauna:

50 Paracheirodon innesi
20 Caridina japonica
10 Otocinclus spp.
6 Crossocheilus siamensis

Foto 31/03/07


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW its so bright. I think this is the first time I've seen anyone using malaya. Can't wait to see you get started, Good Luck.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

You got some nice stuff!!!!  

Can't wait to see what you got in mind!


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy shmoly! Thats a lot of money. Cant wait to see you get started!


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a very bright light!

Keep us updated.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

ummmm.... wow that is nice.... (((drool)))


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

*subscribed* I gotta see this one.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

pimp tank set up


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Pro photogs call that "nuclear winter"...


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Ahhh, my life savings down the drain. Also waiting with anticipation. Great choice on the stand, looks incredible with it's surroundings.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi José Luis, very impressive first post !!! Can't wait to see the tank with plants, the green will make a great contrast among the yellow decoration, I think it will be stunning. I like the table very much too.

Good Luck.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Subscribed!
Looks like the most expensive things ever! You must have a nice job  Can't wait to see the results of all that dinheiro (money):icon_cool


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update*

Olá to All 

Thanks for all the coments, are always important. 

I use to advantage to leave plus one of the stages of the setup of the REALidade

Id liked to have more availability to intervine more in the forums but my occupations do not allow me, however go actualiz in the measure of possivel.

The Hardscape of the REALidade is then here.

1º ADA Power Sand










2º ADA Bacter 100
ADA Clear Super
ADA Tormaline BC
Pocher Penac











3º ADA Aquasoil Malaya
25kg Natural Hardscape Mini/Medio Iwagumi
7kg Natural Hardscape Wood Amazonia










bye bye


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow that hardscape is wonderful! I haven't seen such a nice large hardscape until now! Can't wait to see it with water and plants added! :thumbsup:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to agree that the hardscape is amazing!!


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

It's ok to be dreaming about owning a tank like this right:biggrin: 



I know I'm not the only oneroud:


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

iroc said:


> It's ok to be dreaming about owning a tank like this right:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not the only oneroud:


Indeed you are not!:icon_redf


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow... I'm very excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW nice equipment, good layout, can't wait 

(UAU bom equipamento, bom layout, fico esperando por mais  )


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Why so many votes when he hasn't even planted it yet? I prefer to see where it's going before judging. Anyway, looks like we're off to a real good start. The only thing I'd warn you about is making sure you have enough space for plants. Seems like your hardscaping is tight and close so, I'd be careful to not give plants areas too small to grow in.


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

If i ever had room and a lot more money, i would try setting up something like this. 

Very interested in where you are going to take this. Keep on posting!


----------



## Zulu (Aug 18, 2005)

These pictures are HDR, aren't they? As there's no way we'd still be able to see what's going on with lights that bright -in the frame-, right?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

[email protected]

He has, like, one photo hahaa

I like you pad, man. My house looks like a big cave :icon_lol:


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

HEY PORTUGAL! my whole family is from Portugal. I was born in Candada though and i cant speak a word of my native tongue but anyway. HI. Porto eh? My long time friends the Avila's are from Porto. My Dad is a mainlander and my Mom is from Terceira and São Miguel (My Grandparents are from different islands)
Nice to see a fellow POR interested in fish keeping. Where I live not many POR are interested in fish, unless its food.
Your tank is comming along very well.


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update 13/04/07*

Olá, for that they waited plus an update goes my "wet" REALidade here...

One more time thank to all your commentaries and all your suggestions, but as they must understand the profile was traced... what, does not say, that some suggestions until were acceptable. 

One of the caracteristicas that this projecto provided to me was the allotment of experiencias and knowledge very, for the responsibility of this and other forums related with this our great passion. The Aquariofilia. 

Well, let us leave us of colloquy after all therefore what you want photos are same... briefly show more... One hug.











Thanks to all of you.


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

One hug  :thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very Nice layout! And the company's tanks & lights look great. I hope they try to find a US distributor!


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

That tank is awsome:thumbsup: 

Great job!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

damn somebody got the baller equipment! very nice set up there, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking nice :icon_smil Can't wait to see it in a few months when it fills in some more :thumbsup:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

RESGuy said:


> Looking nice :icon_smil Can't wait to see it in a few months when it fills in some more :thumbsup:


80 gallons, 300 watts of MH. It might not even take months to fill in!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

epicfish said:


> 80 gallons, 300 watts of MH. It might not even take months to fill in!


lol Yeah good point


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update 16/04/07*

Helo To ALL.

Thanks for all the coments.

Well i let you here one more photo with the cristal water, so you can apretiate better 










I hope you like it.

Bye bye.


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

It's a great looking tank...............


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, I really like your tank and how you combined the rocks with the driftwood. Keep posting updates of your tank.


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks great! 
It's got the works for a nice cichlid tank!


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update*

Hello to all

Thanks for all the coments

New Update of the tank. The tank has got 1 month old.

I hope you enjoy.




























bye bye


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! That looks awesome!

Can we get a full tank shot? Showing the entire tank, stand and some of the room. It seems you have a nice layout in that room.

I can't imagine how much that all cost you, yikes.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Java fern looks amazing...

Any start-up algae issues yet?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow that's beautiful. I love the contrasting colors.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, indeed an amazing beautiful tank, the plants grew a lot in only 1 month, congratulations man.


----------



## derick2724 (Mar 20, 2007)

hey can somebody tell me where i can find those type of rocks please?

btw, ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS TANK!!!


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello Again


SuRje1976 said:


> Java fern looks amazing...
> 
> Any start-up algae issues yet?


Well a bit only in the moss, it is not a big problem is only a few, and you cant even see if you are not very close to the aquarium. They are uncolored bear algea, and by now they are disapear. It is because of the PO4 very high on the 1st times as always.



retoid said:


> WOW! That looks awesome!
> 
> Can we get a full tank shot? Showing the entire tank, stand and some of the room. It seems you have a nice layout in that room.
> 
> I can't imagine how much that all cost you, yikes.


Well i will post some day. You can only imagine, but it didn't cost as mutch you think it did, you can be sure.




Jessica said:


> Wow that's beautiful. I love the contrasting colors.


Thanks



RESGuy said:


> Wow, indeed an amazing beautiful tank, the plants grew a lot in only 1 month, congratulations man.


Thanks

bye bye


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

this tank is amazing. personally, i think it looks half dutch, half modern. the rocks give it a totally different feel. wow.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Fantastico!


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

Do the fish enjoy the incense? I noticed the holder next to the tank......


----------



## José Luís Silva (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update*

Hello

It's been some time since the past update...

So time to show some new photos.























































bye bye


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

My God! I'm speechless!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your work, Jose. I hope you plan to enter this in the ADA contest. It is quite worthy. Very dynamic and yet, also balanced. Truly inspiring aquacaping.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Your HC grew like crazy!!! WOW. Nice job!!


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Truly a beautiful work of art, I like the way the aquarium has its own personality resembling some but unique nonetheless. Jose, you pulled it off nicely I applaud you. Awesome and inspiring, you have quite a number of plants in there placed well giving it a spacious look/feel. roud: 

If you don’t mind me asking, what is your dosing regimen and what do you use as far as fertilizers are concerned?

Good job,
Dan


----------



## gas (Jul 11, 2007)

wow very nice tank good job. Congratulation.

Just wonderin how Microsorum "Narrow" can be better in it with his fine leaves.
Really like the right side with the rotundifolia on the top.
On the left Would see a narrow leaf microsorum.
And in the center maybe you can trim the plants to make like a path who IMO will give more depth.


----------



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

WOW................................................................That is one of the best tanks I have ever seen.


----------



## Zer (May 23, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

love the hc and the discus, nice tank..


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome!
5+


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Gotta love the 2" thick HC mat roud:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That last photo is awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

Love the last 3 shots. Feels as if you are actually one of the inhabitants inside the tank looking up at your surroundings.


----------



## Nbot (Apr 15, 2007)

....I've a feeling its not his first rodeo....


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

What temperature is your tank at? That HC and Discus combination is amazing!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

WOWOWOW
this tank is amazing!
i hope mine turns out as good, an amazing hardscape and plant choices 
congratulations, you should be proud


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

I really like the rolling texture to the HC in the foreground, it adds a lot of visual interest compared to the usual flat layout that foregrounds seem to take on.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

*That’s a tank to emulate!!!*

José Luís Silva I’ll be looking closely at this when I finally get to pulling my next tank together! Tell us about your water change and dosing? Phenomenal!!! 

JT


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of power sand did you use? What temperature is the tank set to?
The tank looks AWESOME.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, nice setup, nice hardscape, nice plants, the whole thing looks great! That HC lawn looks like it's ready to float up to heaven. :hihi:


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak) (Jun 1, 2007)

An incredible tank!


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

very nice setup tank.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i hope Jose isn't gone from this forum.
because i believe we need an update.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope he comes back and show the updates of the tank...but again I wish he won't be here anymore or he will be responsible for me going all out on a big tank setup just like his....dude...that was just beautiful...


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l wonder what ever happened to this tank.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I hate throwing up, but I just did and I loved it. That tank is sick!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

